# Kenjutsu Fight 8: Seven Swordsmen Of The Mist vs Team Mifune



## RedChidori (Jun 30, 2014)

The title speaks the truth, the whole truth, and nothin but the truth .



VS


*Spoiler*: __ 





&

*COMPANY!*




Location: Bell Test
State of Mind: IC For All
Starting Distance: 10.5 meters
Knowledge: Reputation only
Restrictions: *STRICTLY KENJUTSU!*
Additional Info: *Chakra Flow is allowed. All are alive.* Team Mifune consists of Mifune (obviously), Sasuke, Killer Bee, Hidan, Asuma, Suigetsu, and Kimimaro. Bee doesn't have Samehada, assume that both Suigetsu and Zabuza both wield Kubikiribocho. *All start off in Base.* Kimimaro in particular does have access to his Curse Mark, however only up to CS1. Sasuke can use his 3T Sharingan for precognition only. Bee is in base only as well.

Please give a legitimate reason why either team wins, loses, or stalemates.

READY!? FIGHT   !!!!!! _-RedChidori_


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 30, 2014)

The swordsman get raped unless they can use their swords abilities (which would still technically count s kenjutsu). If they can they have a decent chance at winning, but still meh. Sasuke with Raiton and sharingan is gonna be a bit much, Killer Bee as well. Mifune outskills/outspeeds them. Asuma is pretty quick and has fuuton to slice through weapons, and Kimmimaro who is decent himself.

Without weapons effects they lose mid diff. With weapons effects I still give it to Team Mifune but with high diff


----------



## RedChidori (Jun 30, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> The swordsman get raped unless they can use their swords abilities (which would still technically count s kenjutsu). If they can they have a decent chance at winning, but still meh. Sasuke with Raiton and sharingan is gonna be a bit much, Killer Bee as well. Mifune outskills/outspeeds them. Asuma is pretty quick and has fuuton to slice through weapons, and Kimmimaro who is decent himself.
> 
> Without weapons effects they lose mid diff. With weapons effects I still give it to Team Mifune but with high diff



Chakra flow is allowed, actual Jutsu such as Asuma's Fuuton for example is not. But I can assure you, The Seven Ninja Swordsmen do have access to their sword abilities .


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 30, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> Chakra flow is allowed, actual Jutsu such as Asuma's Fuuton for example is not. But I can assure you, The Seven Ninja Swordsmen do have access to their sword abilities .



Yeah but Asuma can still flow Fuuton chakra right?

I just think there is a major skill gap. Kakashi ran through them (in an albeit weaker formation) with a sword not exactly fit for him and some raiton flow. IMO Sasuke is > Kakashi in kenjutsu same with Bee and Mifune who if allowed their flows are gonna tear shit up.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 30, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Yeah but Asuma can still flow Fuuton chakra right?
> 
> I just think there is a major skill gap. Kakashi ran through them (in an albeit weaker formation) with a sword not exactly fit for him and some raiton flow. IMO Sasuke is > Kakashi in kenjutsu same with Bee and Mifune who if allowed their flows are gonna tear shit up.


Out of shape Kakashi was fending off Zabuza with kunai. And Sasuke never actually fought proper kenjutsu users before meeting Killer B. Who quickly overwhelmed him. More things point towards Kakashi being superior in CQC field imo. And him fighting other Swordsmen together with his team(!) doesn't make Mist-nins look bad.


----------



## RedChidori (Jun 30, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Yeah but Asuma can still flow Fuuton chakra right?
> 
> I just think there is a major skill gap. Kakashi ran through them (in an albeit weaker formation) with a sword not exactly fit for him and some raiton flow. IMO Sasuke is > Kakashi in kenjutsu same with Bee and Mifune who if allowed their flows are gonna tear shit up.



Sure, like the OP says Chakra Flow is allowed.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jun 30, 2014)

Bee, Sasuke, Hidan and Mifune are likely faster than most of them if not all- it's not a matter of kenjutsu it's a matter of shunshin speed. 

Moreover, 4 of these ninja have the ability to cut through weapons (2 Raiton flowers, Asuma's wind and Mifune's chakra saber)- and Bee has 8 blades he can filter Raiton into and throw at speeds that nearly killed Kisame. 

I don't see the mist nin winning here.


----------



## krolk88 (Jul 1, 2014)

So its 7 elite jonins vs low kage team?

7 swordsmen get raped horribly,they get overpowered in speed and skill + chakra flow and sasuke's precog...they aint doing shit as they're nearly featless except zabuza.


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 1, 2014)

Swordsman are not winning this at all

--Killer Bee is faster than all of the swordsman here by quite a margin,, and sasuke is also better than most of them at kenjutsu,,,

--Killer bee and Sasuke infuse raiton in their blades which can overwhelm most of them rather easily

--Suigetsu can match zabuza at kenjusu and his liquifying trolls on most of zabuzas blows,,,

--Hidan was matching kakashi at CQC,,he can fight  most of them quite effectively,, as the swordsmen having no intel on his jutsu is suicide as once he gets their blood (which is happening),, they are dead

--Sasukes genjutsu is jus icing on the cake here,,,


----------



## RedChidori (Jul 1, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> Swordsman are not winning this at all
> 
> --Killer Bee is faster than all of the swordsman here by quite a margin,, and sasuke is also better than most of them at kenjutsu,,,
> 
> ...



Sasuke only has his Sharingan for precognition here; Genjutsu is restricted.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 1, 2014)

alex payne said:


> Out of shape Kakashi was fending off Zabuza with kunai.



Kakashi "fended him off." He didn't exactly win with just that Kunai, nor would he have.

Bedsides, holding off a longsword with a knife < holding off seven blades with a single one, imo.



> And Sasuke never actually fought proper kenjutsu users before meeting Killer B. Who quickly overwhelmed him.



Killer B is like 5 tiers ahead of Zabuza, in strength, speed, swordplay, and anything else that has to do with physicality.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jul 1, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Kakashi "fended him off." He didn't exactly win with just that Kunai, nor would he have.
> 
> Bedsides, holding off a longsword with a knife < holding off seven blades with a single one, imo.


 Kakashi was comfortably stalemating Zabuza in face-to-face CQC. It was made evident in both fights. That was the reason Zabuza continued to focus on ninjutsu even though he fully knew about Kakashi's 1000+ jutsu reputation. CQC clashes were going nowhere. 



Rocky said:


> Killer B is like 5 tiers ahead of Zabuza, in strength, speed, swordplay, and anything else that has to do with physicality.


So? My point was about Sasuke never fighting a swordsman before B. So we can't judge him properly because B is top tier in the field.

Kakashi fights off a renown swordsman in CQC using kunai. Fends off Akatsuki who specializes in CQC using kunai. Shows a higher level of CQC proficiency through both feats and hype. Proceeds to proficiently use Zabuza's Sword to fight and beat more renown swordsmen.

vs 

Sasuke carries a sword around which he uses to augment his ninjutsu. Gets quickly outmatched by the first swordsman he meets. That swordsman is a top tier though. 

Granted, Sauce would perform better against Zabz and Hidan. But only due to Raiton Flow and superior speed. Skill-wise he doesn't look as good as Kakashi imo.


----------

